# hoyt, mathews, bowtech, pse?



## jmr450

i shoot a pse whitetail obsession. ive shot a bunch of bows but my favorite has always been pse


----------



## Ignition kid

I shoot a Mathews Switchback and towards the later part of the year I am going to buy a Mathews Z7 once the prices get lower on them. I don't want a bow that has a longer axle-to-axle since I bowhunt alot more than shooting competitively. I agree on the brace height deal I also like my brace height to be usually a 7" or a 6.5" but not any shorter since I want a more forgiving bow but speed is sometimes a very nice thing for bowhunters because the flatter your tragectory is the easier it is to judge distance because you don't have to be as exact to wher with a faster bow you're not guessing distance as much but i would much rather forgiveness and shootability than speed any day any time. The reason that some/most people are going to shorter a-t-a bows is because since parallel limb design has been invented the risers are much longer than the limbs making a 30"-33" a-t-a bow feel much more like a 35"-37" a-t-a bow with the longer riser giving it a more stable feel to it.


----------



## River420Bottom

Mathews :thumb:


----------



## deerburner

Ignition kid said:


> I want a more forgiving bow but speed is sometimes a very nice thing for bowhunters because the flatter your tragectory is the easier it is to judge distance because you don't have to be as exact to wher with a faster bow you're not guessing distance as much but i would much rather forgiveness and shootability than speed any day any time.


i agree, i wuld rather spend extra time practicing estimating yardage than have errors due to unstability.


----------



## deerburner

oh, and another reason im not gonna shoot pse is cus the owner of the local bow shop and a pro that i know had what i think was the dream season or whatever the speed one is blow up on them when they were shooting. it wasnt a dry fire either. it just blew up. " PSE Pull Shoot Explode"


----------



## mathews95

mathews:thumbs_up


----------



## Leopard1

MARTIN:thumbs_up


----------



## ACE13

I shoot a reflex made by Hoyt.


----------



## Mach12

well ive shot about everything out there besides maybe a hoyt but cant seem to leave pse always had great customer service with them great people working with them at shops as well. i prefer short braces not as much as for the speed but it trains you to have better form and make better shots as well. as of now i cant wait to see what there next target bow is. every bow company has had atleast a few bows blow up on them for limb issues or now cable gaurd issues :wink: you cant go of that to abandon a company because there wouldnt be any to go to. my thing is the company helping you and getting you a new set of limbs or bow. also if your getting an AM35 you should love it only heard good things about them. so i guess you can say im shooting currently a pse and an elite


----------



## N7709K

I think that people who have the most issues with short brace height bows would torque one with a longer brace height anyway


----------



## Mach12

very true especially the old Mathews ovation and bowtech independence around 40in and 8in brace along with a single cam man if you weren't perfecting your form you will have a hard time with them 




N7709K said:


> I think that people who have the most issues with short brace height bows would torque one with a longer brace height anyway


----------



## Hoytkiller

Hoyt! I wouldn't shoot any thing else.


----------



## AJarcher

hoyt


----------



## whitetailfreak1

Mathews Z7 i used to shoot fred bear and really liked them but matthews beat them this time.....o and by the way PSE-Pre School Equiptment


----------



## PA3-DArcher4

Mathews, and they are great! BUT i'm not a fan-boy so im gonna say i like BowTech and Hoyt, too.


----------



## chaosboy

PSE :thumbs_up


----------



## Rory/MO

I shoot Hoyt because everything else sucks.


----------



## joelpresmyk8

mathews!!!:thumbs_up


----------



## corpralbarn

Diamond Razor Edge. A bow ill probably never sell. I even plan on shooting target with it.


----------



## speedway440

I have owned 3 PSE's and the last two have been Hoyt's. I can sum it up like a fella at a local shop..Pieces Scattered Everywhere....Just kidding. Never had any problems with any of them, but the newer ones (Hoyts) are a lot faster and quieter.
:darkbeer:


----------



## Sighting In

Bowtech here. 

You know, I haven't haven't heard those PSE jokes before, but I have heard Pull, Shoot, Explode. :wink:

Sorry guys, but you know it's kind of funny.


----------



## muzzyhunter17

Im a Mathews fan, but they all have good bows.


----------



## arch3r8oy

Mach12 said:


> well ive shot about everything out there besides maybe a hoyt but cant seem to leave pse always had great customer service with them great people working with them at shops as well. i prefer short braces not as much as for the speed but it trains you to have better form and make better shots as well. as of now i cant wait to see what there next target bow is. every bow company has had atleast a few bows blow up on them for limb issues or now cable gaurd issues :wink: you cant go of that to abandon a company because there wouldnt be any to go to. my thing is the company helping you and getting you a new set of limbs or bow. also if your getting an AM35 you should love it only heard good things about them. so i guess you can say im shooting currently a pse and an elite


Ya every bow company has has a bow blow up but you are MUCH more likely to have a issue with some than with others. Great customer service is a must but does not mean a thing if your equipment fails in the middle of a tournment or during a hunt.


----------



## Questie

Only real bow I've owned is a Mathews, though it's Mission so I can't judge on their famous Solocams...

Though in the massive Mathews vs Hoyt argument that ALWAYS comes up at my 3D range, I take Mathews.


----------



## hunter 14

I shoot hoyt bows.


----------



## Mach12

arch3r8oy said:


> Ya every bow company has has a bow blow up but you are MUCH more likely to have a issue with some than with others. Great customer service is a must but does not mean a thing if your equipment fails in the middle of a tournment or during a hunt.


unless you shoot for elite in the warranty it says if you have there bow blow up they will send you a new one set to specs and ready before the end of your hunt. they probably have the best warranty ive ever seen:thumbs_up


----------



## chaosboy

just go the vendetta and love it :^D


----------



## Big Hunter1

i got my good ole pse mach 8 and havent been let down yet but its about time for me to upgrade but it is gonna be a pse bow


----------



## bowtechy95

2006 bowtech equalizer


----------



## heiple

Diamond Edge.Whole family has Diamonds.


----------



## ktyre

hoyt maxxis 35


----------



## muzzyman1212

PSE for now but i have a good one for pse its Pretty Sh**ty Equipment b ut i like my pse so thats not true ha


----------



## browningRAGE

hoyt katera!


----------



## Devyn88

bowtech


----------



## rascal

Devyn88 said:


> bowtech


:thumbs_up:thumbs_up


----------



## ILuvThemMangos

Hoyt trykon sport:set1_violent002: they are built to last


----------



## hhsoccer13

I shoot an elite judge. great bow


----------



## NEbowhntr

2010 hoyt powerhawk. best bow ive ever owned.


----------



## 13yr robinhood

HOYT!!
I'm 13 and I shoot a Hoyt Katera XL and I love it.


----------



## 08avenger

HOYT!!!!!! all the way baby, aint nothin better than a hoyt. I shoot an 08 avenger lol. I wouldnt get ride of my bow for anything.


----------



## NJBowhunter58

hoyt trykon sport 
dropped out of tree and it still shoots strait 
also cracked the riser and shoots fine
gotta love it haa


----------



## BoneCllctrFreak

Hoyt Maxxis 31 the best bow for 2010.(Except for maybe the Maxxis 35)(IMO)


----------



## muzzyhunter17

I have been a big mathews fan for a while now....but the new Hoyt's have been catchin my eye..


----------



## N7709K

I prefer hoyts, but I'm trying to trade my X8 for a monster. 

I don't like the grips on most mathews but I think a monster with a focus grip will be a sweet 3d rig


----------



## muzzyhunter17

N7709K said:


> I prefer hoyts, but I'm trying to trade my X8 for a monster.
> 
> I don't like the grips on most mathews but I think a monster with a focus grip will be a sweet 3d rig


Looks like your senses are getting better and mine worse:wink:


----------



## love my bowtech

*bowtech*

i shoot a bowtech razor edge.:thumbs_up but i like mathews to. my mom has a passion and she lets me shoot it and every time i do i wanna trade with her. but im looking into getting a bowtech destroyer


----------



## hoytalphamax

Well imo I do think a 35 would be find i have a alphamax 35 that i kinda just keep around for a back up 3D and spots..Everyone is different but me if im gonna be hunting with a bow i like em short.Just easier to get around.Anyone can shoot any bow good they are called pros :wink: Just shoot what you can shoot good and the alphamax is one sweet bow


----------



## Richard Hopkins

Hoytkiller said:


> Hoyt! I wouldn't shoot any thing else.


Same here.


----------



## Richard Hopkins

ILuvThemMangos said:


> Hoyt trykon sport:set1_violent002: they are built to last


got one too.


----------



## Richard Hopkins

*Bow*

HOYT trykon sport.


----------



## bowtech94

Diamond edge 50# 27" draw with toxonics proslider and easton black max 32" stabilizer :thumbs_up:thumbs_up:thumbs_up


----------



## s4 shooter

HOYT !!!
contender elite 56 pounds 27 3/4 draw
:darkbeer:


----------

